# Topics > AI in car and transport > Rail transport, railway, railroad >  Autonomous tram, Siemens AG, Berlin and Munich, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Siemens AG

new.siemens.com/global/en/products/mobility/rail-solutions/rolling-stock/trams-and-light-rail/autonomous-tram.html

----------


## Airicist

Siemens autonomous tram demonstration

Published on Sep 20, 2018




> Siemens Mobility, together with ViP Verkehrsbetrieb Potsdam GmbH, presented their research project on the world’s first autonomous tram on a 3.7-mile section of the tram network in Potsdam, Germany.

----------


## Airicist

The Siemens Autonomous Tram

Published on Feb 14, 2019




> Siemens Mobility presents it's research project about autonomous trams.

----------


## Airicist

Teaching trams to drive - the Siemens Autonomous Tram

Published on Feb 14, 2019




> Siemens Mobility, together with ViP Verkehrsbetrieb Potsdam GmbH, presented their research project on the world’s first autonomous tram at InnoTrans 2018. On a six-kilometer section of the tram network in Potsdam, Germany, Siemens Mobility demonstrates a test tram driving autonomously in real traffic on September 18 through 21. Here we are presenting the next stage of intelligent tram.

----------

